# Favorite S&W revolver(s)



## Hanshi (Apr 28, 2018)

This has been lying idle for a long time. But being from Ga originally, I've known many S&W owners/shooters while serving as a cop and then later on. Tough question, I know, but a fun question. No poll just some photos and fun discussions; okay?

I particularly like my, quite mature, M14 and also the M15. And must include my M25, 1955 .45acp. These get shot more because I load .38spl and .45acp by the thousands.


----------



## Hanshi (Apr 28, 2018)

I'll go first.

Sorry, but no photo of the M14 alone. It's the one at 7:00 o'clock. The M15 is at 1:00 o'clock.
The M25 .45acp.


----------



## Hanshi (Apr 28, 2018)

Here's a better view of the M15.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

My very favorite S&W revolvers, and they are all older with recessed rim space in the cylinders, are my Model 19 357 mag K-frame, my PPC Model 65, and my older Model 29 44 mag. I have others, but these stand out for me. I used to have a wonderful Model 27 I gave to my son in law last summer. All have Bill Jordan style wide, smooth triggers from Smith.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry can't get them to open for me..


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I like the Model 15 Combat Masterpiece.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Pretty much anything in K-frame,,,*

Pretty much anything in K-frame,,,

But my absolute favorite is the Model 15 Combat Masterpiece,,,
And you can't own one of those beauties without owning a Model 18 as well.









Aarond

.


----------

